# Jawbreaker celebrating 2 years today! More pics added 21/6.



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

So today is the day my sweet old Jawbreaker turned 2 years :happybirthday and here's some brand new pics of him 





































:gwavec :gwavec :gwavec


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Aw  And he still looks young and kickin!


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

ccoryjohnn said:


> Aw  And he still looks young and kickin!


Thanks 

yes he does look good for his age, but he's not so active anymore, he sleeps almost all the time and isn't running the wheel as much as he used to.

But when he's awake, he's very active og runnin around a lot


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

He looks like a young stud to me  hahah
happy birthday to him


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Happy Birthday Jawbreaker!!!


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

What a gorgeous mouse, he looks far too cute to be called "Jawbreaker". Happy Birthday little fella.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

AnnB said:


> What a gorgeous mouse, he looks far too cute to be called "Jawbreaker". Happy Birthday little fella.


The name comes from the theme his breeder used for that litter: Candy 

I actually was'nt supposed to have Jawbreaker, first i got his satin brother Sismofyt, but Sismofyt died after a few weeks  So i was offered sweet little Jawbreaker instead, which i have never regretted


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

He still looks in lovely condition! I credit to you and his breeder


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

WOW looking good!

:happybirthday


----------



## Lesley (May 7, 2011)

He looks incredible - Happy Birthday young fella!
- You're obviously doing plenty 'right' to get him to look so good at that age.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you very much


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

He looks fantastic!


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

What handsome mouse! Happy birthday, little man!


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday Jawbreaker! He's looking good.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Good looking old boy! Congrats to him for hanging in there, and congrats to you for keeping such a nice little cuddlebuddy in good shape.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

He's looking very good indeed for his age, well done 

Sarah xxx


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Some more pics from today of my sweet old boy


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

He's such a spoiled mousie  Climbs the bars like my rats, begging for treats :lol:


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

He doesn't look his age!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

He definitely doesn't look his age - and he is so handsome  It's great having a mousie reach their second birthday, my oldest is 2 years 3 months and 20 days old today  Hopefully both yours and mine still have a long time ahead of them


----------

